
A Better Way to Teach History - benbreen
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2016/02/harvard-history-class/460314/?single_page=true
======
endymi0n
To this day I can vividly recall most European history from the French
revolution on and can argument on why the world wars were inevitable from the
side of every faction.

All this from the work of one teacher who changed my perception about
"history" (which used to be my absolute hate topic in school) forever.

I could not agree more on the "grand arc" style of learning that favors
visualizing chains of causation and arguments in their historical contexts
over binge remembering random facts and year numbers.

Sadly, the latter is just so much easier to check.

